# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tyska's Simple Tank!!! hehehe



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi all!
Happy new year for you all!
As promised in other topics I'm here bringing new photos of my tank with my new discus...
I had a serious problem with algae in this tank but now I have controlled them for god's sake!!! hehe
So...
let's go to the photos!




































All messed in this side! hehehe









Ammannia Senegalensis









Aponogeton undulatus (after the algaes... hehehe)









"Wall" of Cabomba Caroliniana.









Echinodorus Quadricostatus.









I think that it`s a Hygrophila Corymbosa. hehe








Micramthemum Umbrosum.









A trial of a photo of my Rotala Rotundifolia... hehehe









Sagittaria Subulata var. Pusilla with a button (I don`t think I`ll see the flower...)

Let`s see the animals!!!









Apistograma cacatuoides "orange flash" showing itself!









I think that this fish is a apistograma trifasciata. What do you think?









Ramirezi after the serpae tetra attack! hehehe









My beautiful red alenquer and his budies! hahahaha









Ugly Pigeon!









Golden or Pigeon?


















One more of the golden.









one more... hahahahaha









Reunion.









Ok, the red alenquer wants to show itself. hahahaha










Okay!
That's it!
It's not so beautiful as many tanks I can see in here but it's a beginning... hahahahaha
See you!!!
Bye!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

great pics. your tank is really looking nice. how large are those discus, i'm guessing 2.5 inches?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nice. Surprising that you have aquarium bred strains....rather than wild caught! IMO the "mystery apisto" looks like its from the macmasteri group. Cant wait to see those discus grown up.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

> s, i'm guessing 2.5 inches?


Hi Russel!
They're small fishes, something about 1 - 2,5 inches.
Thanks!

Hello Riley!
I'm trying to discover what bred strains is... hahaha ow my poor english...








The history of the mistery apisto, a friend of mine bought them as apistogramma agassizii, but they don't look as agassiziis in my opinion...
He gave me two just to see if they'll get some color in my aquarium, but they're with me about 2 weeks and they just become more black...
I really don't know what apistogramma is it... hehe
I think I'll know what apistograma this fish is only when it get some color...
Until it happens I don't think I'll know what kind of apistogramma it is...
Thank's for every one!
Bye!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

When apistos come in up here....they usually come in as A. agassizi. They are definately not. It just gives the exporters a easy way to get their stock out. I have recieved several different speicies labeled as A.agassizi in the past.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes Riley!
I think it's a way to sell some fishes that they can't sell easily...
...I just can't define what apistograma specie is that fish... hahahahahahahaha
It don't have any color...
I asked for some friends here in brazil and they said to me that it could be a trifasciata and a hongsloi, you in here said to me that you think it is a macmasteri, but the truth is that this apisto is too young too see what specie it is...
Thank you!
Bye!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

It might not be a macmasteri specifically, I think its in the macmasteri group.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

Uhm...
I'm seeing that I know anything about apistogrammas... hahaha








I didin't catch the meaning of this group until now...








I'll google a little too see what I can learn... hehehehehe
Thanx.
Bye!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

You could try getting the Aqualog or the DATZ publications on apistogramma. They are very effective in identifying apistos.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

uhm...
I didn't knew those sites...
I'll search there them! hehe
Thanx!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

No no those are books. As for websites you can try:

http://www.thekrib.com/Apisto
http://www.apistogramma.com


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

hehehe...
Thanx again Riley! hehehehe
Bye!


----------

